# Question about coming back to reality



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been wanting to ask if anyones recovered what its like to come back to reality. is it scary? or is it just like relief and you feel like nothings been wrong? I cant even really remember how it feels to feel real and i've really been wondering what its like to kindof come back to the world.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I have had my DP subside before, but not completely ever go away. I hear its almost like waking up from a coma and all the weird and bad thoughts and feelings go away. I heard that its almost like you can't even remember what DP felt like. When ever mine majorly subsides I am normally not thinking about it and everything does feel almost normal again. However like I said mine has never completely gone.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

When it did go for me, I wasn't relieved or afraid... no. I was pissed at myself for being so scared and nervous about it. Then I wanted to appreciate being back to normal, but I just kinda forgot about it until it came back during a stressful period.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

When i had times when i was slipping back to reality, i got scared of reality. It is a weird experience. But it is a positive experience.

-Zach


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> When i had times when i was slipping back to reality, i got scared of reality. It is a weird experience. But it is a positive experience.
> 
> -Zach


So are you back to reality full time? Or do you go in and out?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> I've been wanting to ask if anyones recovered what its like to come back to reality. is it scary? or is it just like relief and you feel like nothings been wrong? I cant even really remember how it feels to feel real and i've really been wondering what its like to kindof come back to the world.


well, it's sorta like..you're suddenly recovered, you don't really notice it, you just notice that you haven't thought about DP, then you check in and suddenly it's not there, and you go all like: "wow..when did it go away..?" and you MIGHT deal with some problems that started it (at least I did).
And..it CAN be a LITTLE weird at first, you'll prolly have some mood swings, and then everything goes back to normal again.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

match_stick_1 said:


> So are you back to reality full time? Or do you go in and out?


Nope not full time yet. But the memories are very slowly coming back. I wish i had the power to go in and out now.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

After having this really bad and constantly for 3 weeks the DP slowly went away but the anxiety stayed on for another week... After that I became really depressed for a while, not sure why but it was pretty bad but once that passed I was back to my normal happy self and it really is hard to even remember how it felt to have DP.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

razer777 said:


> After having this really bad and constantly for 3 weeks the DP slowly went away but the anxiety stayed on for another week... After that I became really depressed for a while, not sure why but it was pretty bad but once that passed I was back to my normal happy self and it really is hard to even remember how it felt to have DP.


I have had those kinda mixed emotions before


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

I've had a couple of 30 min or so periods when my DR has been say 70% gone. Everything looked way crisper and "more real" (lol) than usual.

It was really weird and disconcerting, though at the same time I couldn't stop smiling / laughing.

I guess anything new is scary, but that doesn't mean you can't still enjoy it!


----------

